

Mastercard thinks millennials want payments with selfies - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2015/07/06/mastercards-cool-selfie-verification-is-cringeworthy/

======
darceeanne
[http://trooclick.com/event/selfies-set-to-verify-online-
paym...](http://trooclick.com/event/selfies-set-to-verify-online-
payments-38430)

